# Unable to produce 3D view



## desertmonk (Dec 6, 2008)

When I hit "scan for artifacts/show 3d view" 95% of the time i get an error message saying:

"The video card you selected for overclocking does not seem to be used by windows. Visual testing has been disabled. To fix this, go to display properties, settings and enable video output of card."

My first issue, is the useless directions to "fix" it. "display properties," WTH is that? In ATI Tool (0.26) there is a "properties" screen, but with zero mention of "display properties" let alone "enabling outputs." There is also a "settings" tab, which is equally useless. Maybe it refers to windows display properties (for me this is nVidia control panel) which also has zero mention of enabling outputs.

In Rivatuner it displays two cards (8600GT) and (8600GT on SE19WFP) The latter of which is the default, and the one that works (8600GT gives me no options at all. I suspect "8600GT" is (for some reason) reffering to the intergrated (MCP6150) graphics (i suspect this because of hugely restricted options)

In ATI Tool it only displays one option (under properties > overclocking > use device) labled as "8600GT bus 0, dev 0" A closer look at the info about that chip shows ATI Tool reporting 0mb of SDR memory (lol. I don't even think i've ever used a PC with SDR RAM...) with a 0bit memory bus and 0 pipelines.


From what i understand overclocking will be fairly dodgy anyway since its a green-team card (although release notes for 0.26 says fully working with all nvidia cards) But nevertheless, the artifact scanning tool is very useful (and much better than other artifact scannign software i've used in the past...) to be used in conjunction with rivatuner.

I guess the question is (bearing in mind artifact scan does work (without showing error message) very temperamentally in the past) in which program/CP is "display properties > settings > enable output" reffering to?

And why does it *appear* to work/not work at complete random (I've reinstalled ATI Tool several times)


Running on 32bit Vista Home Premium
nForce 430i (MCP6100 with GeForce 6150 intergrated graphics)
OEM (ugh, almost useless to OC) GeForce 8600GT 256mb (DDR3)
Issue happens on 178.13, 178.24 and 180.6 (beta) drivers




Many thanks in advance for any input, sorry if i sounded angry at times, i won't begin to list all the other annoyances TPU related stuff seems to be doing this morning (and only this morning)


----------



## Asylum (Dec 6, 2008)

Make sure you have your onboard graphics turned off in your bios...All so try the 180.48 drivers.


----------



## desertmonk (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll double check that the 6150 is actually disabled (as opposed to just booting with a preference for PCI-e) but i'm 99.99% sure it is...



(P.S. sorry but out of complete un-related interest, how high does your G.Skill 1066 clock? thanks )


----------



## Asylum (Dec 6, 2008)

Got them to 1100 but havent tried to push them!!


----------



## desertmonk (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah ok, cool. Yeh like you say, 1100 really is not pushing 1066 RAM much at all 

Hmm :/ No option whatsoever for actually disabling intergrated video... Oh well, that (and a lot more) is what i get for using an OEM MOBO w/ OEM BIOS :/


----------



## desertmonk (Dec 6, 2008)

hmm... can't delete my own post...


----------

